# response to podcast follow-up



## sromy2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a response and follow-up after listening to the podcast this morning:


I'm In MD
Primarily charge at home to 90% (level 2 changing)
When traveling long distance (i.e. NY of FL, I would start SoC at 100%)
My expectation with the question was not that I wanted to realize 310 miles in travel range. I was rather concerned that the battery degradation is happening to steeply! And if that was an indication that within a couple of years, I could need a battery replacement.
See histogram of charge range decline
PS. was not able to upload histogram file


----------



## Misterbee (Dec 7, 2018)

What podcast?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Misterbee said:


> What podcast?


Our podcast:

https://podcasts.apple.com/ee/podcast/tesla-owners-online-podcast/id1386543775


----------

